# Posenbau - Material, Modelle, Lacke, Techniken, Werkzeug,...



## DeralteSack (24. Juni 2017)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde!

Ich habe mich schon seit langem durch das eine oder andere Forum gelesen und bin immer wieder fasziniert von den den vielen Dingen, die so mache Bastler hier herstellen.
Da ich nun etlich Berichte in verschiedenen Foren gelesen habe, musste ich immer wieder feststellen, dass meist Modelle vorgestellt wurden. Mittlerweile sind die meisten interessanten Trööts nun schon über 10 Jahre alt, so daßß ich dachte, dass man mal wieder einen neuen eröffnen könnte.

Und hier ist er und schon kommen die ersten Fragen an diejenigen, die richtig Ahnung vom Posenbau haben und bestimmt hilfreich Informationen liefern können. :m


Ich bastele gerade an ein paar Stachelschwein- und Pfauenfederkielposen.
Nun ist der Schritt des Klarlacks dran. Leider bin ich mir sehr unschlüssig geworden, je mehr ich mich durch die Foren und Berichte las und je mehr ich mich mit den Händlern unterhielt, welcher Lack denn nun am Besten geeignet wäre.
Ich dachte anfangs an einen Lösungsmittelhaltigen Klarlack, der wasserfest und stoßfest ist.
Dann aber sagte man, dass Klavierlack oder Fußbodenlack oder Bootslack besser sei. Nach weiteren Gesprächen lernte ich, dass Bootslack lösungsmittelhatig nur auf reinem Holz verwendet werden soll. Fußbodenlack sehr hart ist und auch als wasserlöslich mittlerweile mehr vertreten ist als lösungsmittelhaltiger (als mein Haus renoviert wurde, war das aber kein lösungsmittelfreier Lack).
Klavierlack bekommt man kaum im Baumarkt und Bastellack kostet sehr viel mehr wie der gleiche Lack aus dem Farbenfachhandel.|kopfkrat |uhoh:

Welche Lacke verwendet Ihr so?
Mit welchen habt Ihr gut oder auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## DeralteSack (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Posenbau - Material, Modelle, Lacke, Techniken, Werkzeug,...*

#h Hat von Euch noch keiner Stachelschweinposen mal gebastelt und einen guten Tip, welchen Lack man nehmen sollte?


----------



## dawurzelsepp (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Posenbau - Material, Modelle, Lacke, Techniken, Werkzeug,...*

Nimm dafür einen Bootslack, z.B. Clou der ist schön flexibel und haltbar.
Einziger Nachteil davon ist die etwas gelbliche Färbung. 
Den Bootslack dazu etwas verdünnen und dann die Pose tauchen oder Pinseln. Lass die Pose danach aber noch einige Tage durch trocknen damit alles schön glatt ist.


----------



## DeralteSack (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Posenbau - Material, Modelle, Lacke, Techniken, Werkzeug,...*

OK. Bootslack von Swingcolor habe ich noch da.

Ein Händler meinte, dass Bootslack nicht gut wäre, da er primär nur für Holz wäre. Habe gerade nochmal einen anderen Händler gefragt un der meinte, dass Bootslack hierfür gut geeignet wäre und es auch keine Probleme geben dürfte, wenn man die Spitzen der Posen mit Email-Lack von z.B. Revell lackieren würde.

Habt ihr auch diese Erfahrung gesammelt?


----------



## Tulpe2 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Posenbau - Material, Modelle, Lacke, Techniken, Werkzeug,...*

Hi,

ich habe noch ein paar Stachelschweinborsten, die sind mittlerweile 40 Jahre alt und unlackiert.
Je nach Einsatzzweck habe ich sie mit versch. Korkschwimmern kombiniert.
Zur Pflege wurden sie ab und an mit Babyöl abgewischt.

Heute liegen sie aber in meiner "Historienkiste" aus Kintertagen ...


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Posenbau - Material, Modelle, Lacke, Techniken, Werkzeug,...*

Meine sind auch so alt und wurden noch nie behandelt. Sind halt etwas aufgeraut. Die wechsle ich aber auch durch.


----------



## DeralteSack (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Posenbau - Material, Modelle, Lacke, Techniken, Werkzeug,...*

Ich habe in der alten Angelkiste meines Vaters auch zwei alte Stachelschweinposen gefunden. Eine unbehandelte, die leider gerissen war und eine lackierte, die ich selbst schon einige Zeit nutze. Die stammen noch aus den 60er Jahren.
Ich bekam den Tip von ein paar älteren Vereinkollegen sie zu lackieren. So sind sie unempfindlicher.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Posenbau - Material, Modelle, Lacke, Techniken, Werkzeug,...*

Den Bootslack kannst du sowohl für Stachelschweinborsten als auch für Federkiele verwenden. Wichtig ist immer alles davor schön sauber zu machen und dann erst den Lack auftragen.


----------



## DeralteSack (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Posenbau - Material, Modelle, Lacke, Techniken, Werkzeug,...*

Hab jetzt die ersten Borsten mit Bootslack zweimal lackiert. Der Lack braucht lange zum austrocknen. Sind nun drei Tage und man merkt, dass er immer noch nicht ganz durchgetrocknet ist. Aber das kann ja je nach Untergrund auch mal ne Woche dauern.
Danach werde ich die Spitzen weiß lackieren und später noch neonfarben.
Vielleicht mache ich am Ende nochmal ne Klarlackversieglung. Hab aber die Befürchtung, dass das zuviel des Guten wird und die Tragkraft darunter leiden kann.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Posenbau - Material, Modelle, Lacke, Techniken, Werkzeug,...*

Der Bootslack braucht pro Schicht schon gut 3 Tage bis du wider drauf arbeiten kannst. Lass dir Zeit beim Posenbau alles was du so schnell machst wird dich immer ärgern. Geduld ist da sehr sehr wichtig.
Hast du die Borsten zuvor richtig entfettet?


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Posenbau - Material, Modelle, Lacke, Techniken, Werkzeug,...*

Demnächst anstelle von Bootslack besser einen PU-Lack verwenden, ist toleranter mit Untergründen, trocknet schneller, bleibt Dauerelastisch. 
Letzteres ist wichtig im Vergleich zum Bootslack, welcher nach einiger Zeit spröde wird, deshalb müssen ja (Holz)Boote auch jedes Jahr angeschliffen und neu lackiert werden!
Einziger Nachteil, welcher aber beim Bootslack noch ausgeprägter ist, ein PU-Lack ist nicht dauerhaft UV beständig, wird also manchmal etwas gelbstichig nach mehreren Jahren.
Zumindest die PU-Lacke, welche ich kenne?

Jürgen


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Posenbau - Material, Modelle, Lacke, Techniken, Werkzeug,...*

Hi,
ich baue gerne selber Posen und nehm sie auch her
Ich hab sie mit Handelsüblichem Buntlack(Bastellack) lakiert.
Gibts ab und zu bei Discountern für 3 €, die Dose.
Hier zwei Bilder damit man sich das ganze besser vorstellen kann:

Die farbigen sind nur mit Lack die Naturfarbene ist mit Klarlack überzogen.
Das erste Bild waren alte Werke ca. 10-15 jahre alt.
Der Lack hält immer noch.

Die anderen hab ich mir vor kurzen zum feinen Fischen auf Weißfische gemacht.


----------



## Tulpe2 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Posenbau - Material, Modelle, Lacke, Techniken, Werkzeug,...*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ... ein PU-Lack ist nicht dauerhaft UV beständig, wird also manchmal etwas gelbstichig ...




G8 von Voss ist UV-stabil, aber auch gelblich.


----------



## DeralteSack (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Posenbau - Material, Modelle, Lacke, Techniken, Werkzeug,...*

Entfettet hab ich sie mit reinem medizinischen Alkohol. 
Ist meiner Meinung nach das Beste neben NUK Spüli! 

Ich trage beim Lackieren sogar Einmal-Handschuhe aus Nitril. Zum einen kommt kein Fingerfett mehr auf das Objekt und zum anderen hat man nicht soviel Farbe hinterher an den Fingern.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Posenbau - Material, Modelle, Lacke, Techniken, Werkzeug,...*

Sehr löblich #6


----------



## rule270 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Posenbau - Material, Modelle, Lacke, Techniken, Werkzeug,...*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angelfreunde!
> 
> Ich habe mich schon seit langem durch das eine oder andere Forum gelesen und bin immer wieder fasziniert von den den vielen Dingen, die so mache Bastler hier herstellen.
> Da ich nun etlich Berichte in verschiedenen Foren gelesen habe, musste ich immer wieder feststellen, dass meist Modelle vorgestellt wurden. Mittlerweile sind die meisten interessanten Trööts nun schon über 10 Jahre alt, so daßß ich dachte, dass man mal wieder einen neuen eröffnen könnte.
> ...




Hy 
Versuch mal Pu Lack zu bekommen.
Wenn Du wenig brauchst kannst Du den Klarlack von Revell / Modelbau nehmen.
Das geht immer.
LG Rudi


----------

